

Software is eating the company - awwstn
http://www.inc.com/drew-hendricks/now-that-software-s-eaten-the-world-it-s-started-to-eat-the-company.html###

======
smt88
This is going to get pedantic, but I'm so tired of seeing the verb "eating"
applied to software.

It makes no sense. When something is eaten, it's digested into something
unrecognizable and then discarded. That's a terrible analogy for what software
is doing to the world and, in this case, to companies.

For unlucky people/companies/industries, software is simply replacing it. You
could perhaps more accurately say that software is outmoding those things.
"Eating their lunch" maybe, but not eating them.

For lucky people/companies/industries, software is a lubricating or
accelerating factor. It's not eating them, either.

